# Cashmores Ship Breakers, Newport, Mon



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a list of over 400 ships/ barges broken up at the above Co., from 1910 to its closure in 1977. happy to forward basic details of specifically named vessels, to enquirers.

Arthur c


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

I would be very grateful for a copy, Arthur, specifically of fishing vessels broken up by them. I have sent you a PM.
Gil.


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Gil?
I have said I am happy to send info on specific ships, but am a busy working man in W. Oz, pls put your requested info as Said in my thread, on specific 'Ships' of interest. 

Arthur C.


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Gil,
No fishing boats were broken up at Cashmores, but include some of the bigger vessels that were dismantled at the Yard on the river Usk at Newport, Mon.
Type Yr Built Broken up
Agememnon Battleship 1908 1927
Colinwood Battleship 1910 1923
Inconstant Cruiser 1915 1922
Royalist Cruiser 1915 1922
Gibralta Depot Ship 1894 1923
Clan Kennedy Cargo 1907 1924
El Monte Cargo 1886 1926
Crew Hall Cargo 1898 1929
Terrible Cruiser 1898 1932
HildeBrand Pass/Cargo 1911 1934
Baltavia Pass/Cargo 1901 1935
Indian City Cargo 1919 1935
Doric Pass/Cargo 1923 1935
El Paraguayo Ref/Cargo 1911  1937
El Uruguayo Ref/Cargo 1911 1937
Moldovia Pass/Cargo 1922 1938
Balmoral Castle Pass/Cargo 1906 1939
Enterprise Cruiser 1926 1946
Cyclops Repair Ship 1906 1947
Empire Deben Ref/Cargo 1922 1948
Suffolk Cruiser 1928 1948
Philoctetes Depot Ship 1922 1948
Frobisher Cruiser 1924 1949
Motocarline Tanker 1925 1949
Ajax Cruiser 1935 1949
Norfolk Cruiser 1930 1950
Arethusa Cruiser 1935 1950
Orbita Pass/Cargo 1915 1950
Trigonia Tanker 1916 1951
Faraday Cable Ship 1874 1951
Janko Tanker 1928 1951
Llanstephan Castle Pass/Cargo 1914 1952
Canada Ref/Cargo 1912 1952
Ranchi Pass/Cargo 1925 1953
Sarpedon Cargo 1923 1953
Dorsetshire Troopship 1920 1954
Llangibby Castle Pass/Cargo 1929 1954
Devonshire Cruiser 1929 1954
Arawa Pass/Cargo 1922 1955
City of Paris Cargo 1922 1956
Ascania Troopship 1925 1957
Cheshire Pass/Cargo 1927 1957
Empire Clyde Pass/Cargo 1920 1957
Reina Del Pacifico Pass/Cargo 1931 1958
Cleopatra Cruiser 1941 1958
Tweed Ref/Cargo 1944 1959
***berland Cruiser 1928 1959
Westbrook Tanker 1942 1960
Empress of France Passenger 1928 1960
British Piper Tanker 1946 1961
British Caution Tanker 1946 1961
Manitoba G.Lakes Cargo ? 1969
Petros Cargo 1948 1972
Manxman Minelayer 1941 1972
Verulam Frigate 1943 1972
Scrap metal was also purchased from the following HM ships:- Renown - Battle Cruiser, Queen Elizabeth - Battleship & Warspite - Battleship.

Best wishes with your research from ex 3/E, Arthur Swift JP, Perth, Oz


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Arthur,

Would be grateful for breaking dates for the three tugs DUNFALCON, DUNHAWK and BRISTOLIAN?


Thanks
Bill


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Arthur
Is this then an incorrect entry?

OSEBY (FD33) (1924-1926)
O.N.145119. 280g 92n 126.3 x 23.7 x 13.0 feet
1926: Remeasured 300g 92n
T.3-cyl by Gauldie, Gillespie & Co, Glasgow

24.10.1918: Launched by George Brown & Co, Greenock (Yd.No.112) (“Castle” class) for The Admiralty as Joseph Giddice. (Ad.No.3786). 12.12.1918: Completed (1-12pdr and W/T). 1920: Registered by The Admiralty in the Registry of British Ships at London. 1924: Sold to Boston Deep Sea Fishing & Ice Co Ltd (Fred Parkes, Wyberton, Boston, manager). 4.11.1924: Registered at London (LO34). 14.11.1924: London registry closed. 21.11.1924: Registered at Fleetwood as Oseby (FD33). 1926: Sold to Oscar Dahl, La Rochelle. 31.7.1926: Fleetwood registry closed. 7.1926: Registered at La Rochelle as Penfret II. 1931: Transferred to O. Dahl & Cie, La Rochelle. 1939: Requisitioned for war service in French Navy and fitted out for minesweeping duties (P.No.AD271). Oscar Dahl & Cie, owners. 12.1940: Transferred to Free French Navy. 1945: Returned to owner Oscar Dahl & Cie, La Rochelle. 1952: Sold to ?? UK. 10.1952: Sold to BISCO and allocatedl to John Cashmore Ltd, Newport, Monmouthshire for breaking up. 12.11.1952: Arrived Newport under tow. 
(Joseph Giddice (aka John Goddice), OS, age 20, b. Mere, Wiltshire - VICTORY (SB975))
Gil.


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

*Dunfalcon,*



BillH said:


> Arthur,
> 
> Would be grateful for breaking dates for the three tugs DUNFALCON, DUNHAWK and BRISTOLIAN?
> 
> ...


 Hi Bill,
Dunfalcon (steam tug) 252Gross tons, built 1941, arrived Newport 
1-12-1968. ex Newport docks
Dunhawk (Steam tug) 243 Gross tons, built 1943, arrived Newport
1-12-1968. ex Newport docks
Bristolian (Steam tug) 174 Gross tons, built 1911, arrived Newport
1-2-1968 ex Bristol.

Regards, Arthur C.


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

*Oseby (Trawler)*

Hi,
From your info, found following entries, Which you seem to know all about:-
Penfret 11, Trawler 300 T Gross, Built 1918, Arr Newport (French)
13-11-1952.

Miquelon, Trawler 275 T Gross, built 1919, Arr Newport (French)
25-11-1952.

Chanchardon 11, Trawler 299 T Gross, built 1915, (French Andocce 11, lost in tow).

I suggest when you are requesting people to do things for you, that you use some courtesy.

Arthur C.[=P]


----------



## taffy newport (May 24, 2012)

*Cashmores newport*

Hi Arthur
Did you work at cashmores, I worked as an apprentice for 5 years when Empress of France and Rena Del Pacifico were scrapped.
Regards Taffy Newport


----------

